# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  चुलबुले नटखट ठरकी गाने

## chulbuli

यहाँ हम ऐसे गाने आपके सामने लायेंगे जिन्हें सुनते ही रोंगटे खड़े हो जाते हैं. 
ऐसे गीत जिनका संगीत कुछ हटके रहा और जो दिल और दिमाग के साथ और भी बहुत जगह हिट किये...
यंहा हम यू टूब लिंक के साथ गाने के बोल भी देंगे ... साथ ही फिल्म का नाम...

----------


## chulbuli

ओ  मुंगडा , ओह मुंगडा, मैं गुड की डली 
माँगता है तो आजा रसिया ना ही तो मैं ये चली - 2
तू मुंगडा, ह्म मुंगडा, मैं गुड की डली 
माँगता है तो आजा रसिया ना ही तो मैं ये चली
ओह ले बैययाँ थाम गोरी गुलाबी
ले बैययाँ थाम गोरी गुलाबी
दारू की बोतल छोड़  रे अनारी शराबी - 2
ओह शराबी
मुंगडा, मुंगडा, मुंगडा, मैं गुड की डली 
ज़रा मेरा नशा भी चक ले आया जो मेरी गली
आफ़त की चल देखे सो लूट जाए - 2
तू जिस में नैना तां हाथों से प्याला सतक जाए - 2
आ चिटक जेया
मुंगडा, मुंगडा, मुंगडा, मैं गुड की डली 
कैसा मुलगा है बेशर्मिला तुझसे तो मुलगी भली - 2
तू मुंगडा, मुंगडा, मैं गुड की डली 
माँगता है तो
माँगता है तो आजा रसिया ना ही तो मैं ये चली - 2


फिल्म - इनकार

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*मुझको राणा जी माफ़ करना  -  करण अर्जुन 
*
गुपचुप गुपचुप गुपचुप
ला.म्बा ला.म्बा घूंघट काहे को डाला
क्या कहीं कर आई तू मुँह काला रे
कानों में बतियां करती हैं सखियां
रात किया रे तूने कैसा घोटाला
छत पे सोया था बहनोई मैं तन्ने समझ कर सो गई
मुझको राणा जी माफ़ करना गलती म्हारे से हो गई
वो बहनोई था बहनोई ठहरा
क्यों न पहचाना तूने पिया जी का चेहरा
बहनोई ने ओढ़ रखी थी चादर
मैं समझी पिया का है बिस्तर
आधे बिस्तर पे वो सोया था आधे पे मैं सो गई
मुझको राणा जी माफ़ ...
दीपक अटारी पे जलता तो होगा
छिटकी तो होगी छत पे चंदनिया
अपनो परायो नज़र न आयो
भूल कैसे हो गई तुझसे दुलरिया
भूल हुई मुझसे तो कैसा अचम्भा
बहनोई था पिया जितना लम्बा
चूर थी मैं दिन भर की थकन से
पड़ते ही बिस्तर पे सो गई
मुझको राणा जी माफ़ ...
सोच रहे थे हम सब जैसा
तूने किया नहीं कुछ वैसा
मुखड़े पे तेरे सच का उजाला
रात किया नहीं मुँह तूने काला

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*हाय रामा ये क्या हुआ  - रंगीला* 

हाय रामा ये क्या हुआ
क्यों ऐसे हमें सताने लगे
तुम इतनी प्यारी हो सामने
हम क़ाबू में कैसे रहें
जाओ हमको तो आती शर्म है
तेरी ऐसी अदा पे तो फ़िदा हम हैं
तौबा मेरी तौबा ये भी क्या सितम है
ऐसी ज़िद करने लगे
जाने तुमने क्या-क्या सोचा आगे-आगे
हम तो अब डरने लगे
अरे सोचा है ये कि रात और दिन
तुझे प्यार करेंगे हम
डरते हो क्यूँ ओ जान-ए-मन
मेरे प्यार से
हाय रामा ये...
काली-काली ज़ुल्फ़ें गोरी-गोरी बाँहें
मुझको तड़पाने लगी
होँठ भीगे-भीगे, नशीली ये आँखें
प्यास को जगाने लगी
छोड़ो जी ऐसी बातों को रोको ना राहों को
हो मोड़ो ना मेरी बाँहों को
जाने दो ना
हाय रामा ये...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*टिप टिप बरसा पानी - मोहरा* 

टिप-टिप बरसा पानी - 2 पानी ने आग लगाई
आग लगी दिल में तो दिल को तेरी याद आई


तेरी याद आई तो जल उठा मेरा भीगा बदन
अब तुम ही बताओ साजन मैं क्या करू


नाम तेरा मेरे लबों पे आया था - 2
हो मैने बहाने से तुम्हे बुलाया था
झूम कर आ गया सावन मैं क्या करू


टिप-टिप बरसा पानी पानी ने आग लगाई
आग लगी दिल में तो दिल को तेरी याद आई
तेरी याद आई तो जल उठा मेरा भीगा बदन
अब तुम ही बताओ साजन मैं क्या करू


डूबा  दरिया में खड़ा मैं साहिल पर - 2
तू बिजली बनकर गिरी मेरे दिल पर
चली इसी यह पागल पवन मैं क्या करू


टिप-टिप बरसा पानी पानी ने आग लगाई
आग लगी दिल में जो तो दिल को तेरी याद आई
तेरी याद आई तो छ गया मुझपे दीवानापन
मेरे बस में नही मेरा मन मैं क्या करू

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*नहीं नहीं अभी नहीं  -  जवानी दीवानी* 

नहीं नहीं, अभी नहीं, अभी करो इंतज़ार
नहीं नहीं, कभी नहीं, मैं हूँ बेक़रार


मैं भी जवाँ, तू भी जवाँ
कमी है किस बात की
यहाँ आओ, न घबराओ
रुत है मुलाक़ात की
नहीं नहीं, कभी नहीं मत करो इंक़ार
नहीं नहीं, अभी नहीं थोड़ा इंतज़ार


बड़े वो हो तुम पिया
ज़िद्द क्यों नहीं छोड़ते
कलियों को खिलने से
पहले नहीं तोड़ते
नहीं नहीं, कभी नहीं चली जयेगी बहार
नहीं नहीं, अभी नहीं थोड़ा इंतज़ार

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*काटे नहीं कट ते  -  मिस्टर इंडिया* 

काटे नहीं कटते ये दिन ये रात
कहनी थी तुमसे जो दिल की बात
लो आज मैं कहता हूँ आई लव यू

कोई नहीं बस तुम हो साथ
कहनी थी तुमसे जो दिल की बात
लो आज मैं कहती हूँ आई लव यू

कैसी हवा है
धुली धुली
आज फ़िज़ा हैं
खिली खिली
सारा नज़ारा
नया नया
दिल ने पुकारा
पिया पिया
तुमने जो ली अंगड़ाई है फिर बात वही याद आई है
लो आज मैं कहता ...

आई लव यू
महका महका
तेरा बदन
बहका बहका
मेरा ये मन
छलका छलका
रूप तेरा
हल्का हल्का
नशा मेरा
जब आ ही गई मैं पास तेरे कह दूं जो दिल में है मेरे
लो आज मैं कहती ...
आई लव यू
आई लव यू

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*बाहों में चले आओ  - अनामिका 
*
बाहों में चले आओ
हो, हमसे सनम क्या परदा \-२
श, श, श, श, श, श
बाहों में चले आओ...


(चले ही जाना है, नज़र चुराके यूँ
 फिर थामी थी साजन तुमने मेरी कलाई क्यों) \-२
किसी को अपना बना के छोड़ दे ऐसा कोई नहीं करता
श, श, श, श, श, श
बाहों में चले आओ...


(कभी कभी कुछ तो, कहो पिया हमसे
 ए, कम\-से\-कम आज तो खुलके मिलो ज़रा हमसे) \-२
है रात अपनी, जो तुम हो अपने, किसी का फिर हमें डर क्या
श, श, श, श, श, श
बाहों में चले आओ...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*चने के खेत में  - अंजाम* 

अठरा बरस की कंवारी कली थी 
घूँघट में मुखड़ा छुपके चली थी
फँसी गोरी, फँसी गोरी चने के खेत में
हुई चोरी चने के खेत में 
पहले तो जुल्मी ने पकड़ी कलाई
फिर उसने चुपके से ऊँगली दबाई
जोरा जोरी, जोरा जोरी चने के खेत में
हुई चोरी चने के खेत में
मेरे आगे पीछे शिकारियों के घेरे 
बैठे वहाँ सारे जवानी के लुटेरे
हारी मैं हारी पुकार के
यहाँ वहाँ देखी निहार के
जोबन पे चुनरी गिरा के चली थी
हाथों में कंगना सजा के चली थी 
चूड़ी टूटी, चूड़ी टूटी चने के खेत में
जोरा जोरी...
तौबा मेरी तौबा, निगाहें ना मिलाऊँ
ऐसे कैसे सबको कहानी मैं बताऊँ
क्या क्या हुआ मेरे साथ रे
कोई भी तो आया न हाथ रे
लहंगे में गोटा जड़ा के चली थी
बालों में गजरा लगा के चली थी 
बाली छूटी चने के खेत में
जोरा जोरी...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## Aeolian

बाँहों में चले आओ ... एवरग्रीन 
धन्यवाद ..

----------


## chulbuli

श्री बाबु। और एओलिन बाबु। को सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु। धन्यवाद

----------


## jadooo

चुलबुला सूत्र और  मजेदार भी 
कीप अपडेटिंग

----------


## Shree Ji

> श्री बाबु। और एओलिन बाबु। को सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु। धन्यवाद


अच्छा  है साथ मे कुछ चुलबुला भी लिखा करो गाने के बारे मे अपनी चुलबुली जुबान  मे अच्छा  लगेगा

----------


## chulbuli

रहना है तेरे दिल में


जरा जरा बहकता है, महकता है, आज तो मेरा तनबदन
मैं प्यासी हूँ, मुझे भर ले अपनी बाहों में
है मेरी कसम तुझ को सनम दूर कहीं ना जा
यह दूरी कहती है पास मेरे आजा रे

यूँहीं बरस बरस काली घटा बरसे
हम यार भीग जाए इस चाहत की बारिश में
मेरी खुली खुली लटों को सुलझाये, तू अपनी उँगलियों से
मैं तो हूँ इसी ख्वाईश में
सर्दी की रातों में हम सोये रहे एक चादर में
हम दोनो तनहा हो, ना कोई भी रहे इस घर में

तडपायें मुझे तेरी सभी बातें
एक बार ऐ दिवाने झूठा ही सही, प्यार तो कर
मैं भूली नहीं हसीं मुलाकातें
बेचैन कर के मुझको, मुझसे यूँ ना फेर नजर
रुठेगा ना मुझसे मेरे साथीयाँ ये वादा कर
तेरे बीना मुश्किल है जीना मेरा मेरे दिलबर

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## DIWANA DON

जितनी चुलबुली तुम हो वैसा ही सूत्र भी चुलबुला है ।

प्रथम सूत्र की बहुत बहुत बधाई । दिल से ।

----------


## Vrinda

मैडमियाँ


मथुरे की गलियों में मच गया ग़दर
छैला-छबीला मस्त ६ फूटर....
ले जा मुझे उधार पे
बना लून उसको अपना लवररर।।
होए होए होए होए

ओ स्माइल मलाई है तेरी स्टाइल है गजक
होए होए होए होए
अरे स्माइल मलाई है तेरी स्टाइल है गजक
नरमी भी गर्मी भी तू बड़ी ग़ज़ब
नैन नमक पारे, होंठ कलकंदी
चख लून थोड़ा सा, दे दे रज़ामंदी
मर्ज़ी तेरी तो अर्ज़ी मेरी बना ले ना मुझे लवर
वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
होए होए
ओ वेरी वेरी फैथ्फुल्लिया हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
होए होए
ओ वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
वेरी वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
होए होए

होए होए होए (x२)

मॉडर्न ज़माना है, आइटम ये गाना है
सारे के सारे छिछोरे यहां
छोरा तू गोरा है टोटल चकोरा है
इज्जत की बातें करे क्यों भला
दिल से स्वीट इतना, उतना नॉटी हूँ
ज़िल्ले मोहल्ले का एक ही होततिे हूँ
मर्ज़ी तेरी तो अर्ज़ी मेरी बना ले ना मुझे लवर
वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
होए होए
वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
वेरी वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ

कैसा तू नटखटिया, ना गजरा ना तकिया
सेज सजाएगा तू कैसे बता
होए होए
लपटे न झपटे तू, सबसे है हटके
मौज मनाएगा तू कैसे बता

लपट झपट करते ससुरे के नाती हैं
दिलवाले मैडम हम तो बाराती हैं
मर्ज़ी तेरी तो अर्ज़ी बना ले ना मुझे लवर
वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
होए होए
ओ वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
वेरी वेरी रेस्पेक्टफुल्लिय   हो जाऊं तेरा मैडमियाँ
होए होए होए होए

----------


## Vrinda



----------


## chulbuli

> जितनी चुलबुली तुम हो वैसा ही सूत्र भी चुलबुला है ।
> 
> प्रथम सूत्र की बहुत बहुत बधाई । दिल से ।





> मैडमियाँ
> 
> 
> मथुरे की गलियों में मच गया ग़दर
> छैला-छबीला मस्त ६ फूटर....
> ले जा मुझे उधार पे
> बना लून उसको अपना लवररर।।
> होए होए होए होए
> 
> ...


सूत्र भ्रमण हेतु धन्यवाद

----------


## chulbuli

अब तक के सभि गानो को पीछे छोडता आज का गाना डबल मीनिंग की सारी हदो को पार करता

ये गाना ना सिर्फ बोलो से गर्म है बल्कि इसका विडियो भी कुछ कम नहीं


कतरा कतरा - अलोन

इस तराह से...खुद से या मुझको जोड़ तू

थोड़ा भी मुझमैं ना मुझको छोड़ तू...उ

ना याद तेरी तुझको, ना याद मुझे हूँ मैं

आ मुझको पेहेंनले तू, आ तुझको ओढ्लूँ मैं

कतरा कतरा मैं गिरूँ, जिस्म पे तेरे ठेहरूँ

कतरा कतरा मैं गिरूँ, तुझमें ही कहीं रेह लूँ

दरिया तू खाली कर दे, मुझमै सारा तू भर दे

तुझको आ मैं पि जाऊँ प्यास बुझा दो....ओ....ओ

लाना...कुछ बदल लाना , उनको मुझपे भरसांना

बूंदे तेरी हो तन मै, उनसे भिगादो....ओ....ओ

ना याद तेरी तुझको, ना याद मुझे हूँ मैं

आ मुझको पेहेंनले तू, आ तुझको ओढ्लूँ मैं

कतरा कतरा मैं गिरूँ, जिस्म पे तेरे ठेहरूँ

कतरा कतरा मैं गिरूँ, तुझमें ही कहीं रेह लूँ




खुदसे...खाली हो जाऊँ, आजा तुझसे भर जाऊँ

तिनका...तिनका जल जाऊँ, ऐसे जलादों....ओ....ओ

तैरूं मैं तन पे तेरे ठहरूँ....अंगों पे तेरे

गेहरी जो ख्वाहिश तेरें, उनमें डूबा दों....ओ....ओ

ना याद तेरी तुझको, ना याद मुझे हूँ मैं

आ मुझको पेहेंनले तूँ...तुझको ओढ्लूँ मैं

कतरा कतरा मैं गिरूँ, जिस्म पे तेरे ठहरूँ
कतरा कतरा मैं गिरूँ, तुझमें ही कहीं रेह लूँ

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

रूप तेरा मसताना - आराधना 


रूप तेरा मस्ताना, प्यार मेरा दीवाना
भूल कोई हम से ना हो जाए

रात नशीली, मस्त समां है
आज नशे में, सारा जहां है
हाय, शराबी मौसम बहकाए

आँखों से आँखे, मिलती हैं ऐसे
बेचैन हो के, तूफ़ान में जैसे
मौज कोई साहिल से टकराए

रोक रहा है, हमको ज़माना
दूर ही रहना, पास ना आना
कैसे मगर कोई दिल को समझाए

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## Bhai G

मजेदार सूत्र हे ये

----------


## chulbuli

ठंकू

का नाम से पुकारे आपको। जी  वी के फालतू फेर मे पडते नहीं है  और भाई किसे को बोलते नहीं 




> मजेदार सूत्र हे ये

----------


## Kamal Ji



----------


## chulbuli

आ रे प्रीतम प्यारे - राउडी राठोर


 अये…बंकस 
आ रे प्रीतम प्यारे 
बंदूक में ना तो गोली मेरे
आ  रे प्रीतम प्यारे 
बंदूक में ना तो गोली मेरे 
आ रे प्रीतम प्यारे 
बंदूक में ना तो गोली मेरे 
सब आग तो मेरे चोली में रे
ज़रा हुक्का उठा 
ज़रा चिल्लम जला
पल्लू के नीचे छुपा के रखा है 
उठा दूं तो हंगामा हो 
पल्लू के नीचे दबा के रखा है 
उठा दूं तो हंगामा हो 
बंकास..
जोबन से अपने पल्लू हटा दूं तो 
कौले कांवरों का चेहरा खिले
हाय मैं आँख मारूं तो 
नोटों की बारिश हो 
लक जो हिला दूं तो जिल्ला हिले 
जिल्ला हिले हिले हिले हिले हिले 
जिल्ला हिले हिले हिले हिले हिले 
जिल्ला हिले हिले हिले हिले हिले 
ज़रा टूंटी बजा ज़रा ठुमका लगा 
पल्लू के नीचे छुपा के रखा है 
उठा दूं तो हंगामा हो हो हो हो 
पल्लू के नीचे दबा के रखा है
उठा दूं तो हंगामा हो 
बंकास...

----------


## chulbuli

> 


सूत्र अनुसार गाने के बोल भी प्रस्तुत करें

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

छू लेने दो नाजूक होठों को - काजल

छू लेने दो नाज़ूक होठों को, कुछ और नहीं है जाम है ये
कुदरत ने जो हम को बक्शा है, वो सब से हसीं इनाम है ये

शरमा के न यूँ ही खो देना, रंगीन जवानी की घड़ीयां
बेताब धड़कते सीनों का अरमान भरा पैगाम है ये

अच्छों को बुरा साबित करना, दुनिया की पुरानी आदत है
इस मय को मुबारक चीज़ समझ माना के बहोत बदनाम है ये

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## Kamal Ji

> सूत्र अनुसार गाने के बोल भी प्रस्तुत करें



कारे-कारे बदरा, 
सूनी-सूनी रतिया, 
सजना बिजुरी जो चमके, 
धड़क जाए छतिया, 
सजना मैं अकेली पिया,
लरजे मोरा जिया, 
ऐसे में तू न जा
अंग लग जा बालमा, 
मोरे अंग लग जा बालमा
मैं अकेली पिया, 
लरजे मोरा जिया, 
ऐसे में तू न जा
मोरे अंग लग जा बालमा, 
मोरे अंग लग जा बालमा
आज हवाएँ मोसे करें जोरा-जोरी
उड़ जाना चाहें लेके साड़ी को मोरी
इन हवाओं से बचा बालमा
मोरे अंग लग जा बालमा …
पगला ये मन मोरा, बस में न आए
हाथ छुड़ाके पापी जहाँ-तहाँ जाए
इसे तू ही समझा बालमा
मोरे अंग लग जा बालमा …


और कोई हुकम?

----------


## chulbuli

*पिया तू... अब तो आ जा - कारवाँ*

पिया तू... अब तो आ जा हे हे हे हे
मोनीका ...
वो आ गया ... देखो ... देखो ... वो आ गया
मोनीका मोनीका ...


पिया तू अब तो आ जा
शोला सा मन दहके आ के बुझा जा
तन की ज्वाला ठंडी हो जा
ऐसे गले लगा जा
अह हं हह हहा
अह हं हह हहा
मोनीका, माइ डार्लिन्ग ...


प्यासे प्यासे इन मेरे लबों के लिये
तेरे होठों ने हज़ार वादे किये
भूलने वाले कोई जिये तो कैसे जिये
अरे हां अरे हां अरे हां हा
ला ला ल ला ला ल ला ला ल ला ला ल ला आ आ
पिया तू ...


मेरी हालत पे रहे जो तेरा करम
वो बात भी मुझको क़ुबूल है ओ सनम
जिसकी खातिर रुक लिये थे मेरे कदम
अरे हां अरे हां अरे हां हा
ला ला ल ला ला ल ला ला ल ला ला ल ला आ आ
पिया तू ...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

*चढ़ती जवानी मेरी - कारवाँ*


होए, चढ़ती जवानी मेरी चाल मस्तानी
तुने कदर न जानी राम
हाय राम, हाय राम, हाय राम) -2


(उलझे काहे रे मैं हूँ
सूरत में तुझसे बढ़ के कहीं
ठहरी तू है जवान तो
मैं भी सजीला, कुछ कम नही
हाय, दुनिया हुयी रे मेरे प्यार में दीवानी) -2


लाखों की मैं दिलजानी राम
चढ़ती जवानी मेरी चाल मस्तानी...
वोह कौन ऐसी है जिसका
है रूप ऐसा जादू भरा
लाये मैं भी तो देखूं
तू जिसकी धुन में है बावरा


होए, उसके कदम चूमे तेरी जवानी
वोह है सहर की रानी राम
चढ़ती जवानी मेरी चाल मस्तानी
तुने कदर न जानी राम
हाय राम, होए राम, हाय राम


अब तो तोहे बताना
होगा रे कैसी
छब है मेरी
ओह हो मैंने कहाँ कब
दिखने में तू है, ऐसी बुरी
हाय देखे जो मोहे तेरे प्यार की वोह रानी
हो जाए सरम से पानी रामा
होए चढ़ती जवानी मेरी चाल मस्तानी
तुने कदर न जानी राम
हो राम, हो राम, हो राम

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

> 



इस गाने के और भी कई संस्करण हैं ... इन्हें यहाँ पेश का रहे हैं...

----------


## chulbuli

> इस गाने के और भी कई संस्करण हैं ... इन्हें यहाँ पेश का रहे हैं...

----------


## suman garg

बहुत ही अच्छा और मजेदार सूत्र बनाया है
 आपने चुलबुली

----------


## chulbuli

ठंकु सबको....

----------


## chulbuli

*ऐसे ना मुझे तुम देखो - डार्लिंग डार्लिंग 
*
ऐसे ना मुझे तुम देखो, सीने से लगा लूंगा
तुम को मैं चूरा लूंगा तुमसे, दिलमें छूपा लूंगा

धीमी धीमी आग से एक शोला भडकाया हैं
दूर से तुमने इस दिल को कितना तरसाया हैं
मैं अब इस दिल के सारे अरमान निकालूंगा

प्यार के दामन में चूनकर हम फूल भर लेंगे
रास्ते के कांटे सारे दूर कर लेंगे
जान-ए-मन तुम को अपनी मैं जान बना लूंगा

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

और दूसरा संस्करण

----------


## chulbuli

अपने होंठों की बन्सी बना ले मुझे - गॅम्बलर

अपने होंठों की बन्सी बना ले मुझे
मेरी साँसों में तेरी सांस घुल जाए
आरजू तो हमारी भी है ये मगर
डर है मौसम कही ना बदल जाए

देखा तुझे, चढ़ा ये कैसा नशा
चली ये कैसी हवा, भूले हम घर का पता
अब तो नहीं हम से होना जुदा
अपनी बाहों का घूंघट ओढा दे मुझे
प्यार की ये ना डोली निकल जाए

ये तो बता, कहा रखू ये कँवल
जिंदगानी है मेरी, रेत का एक महल
याद जैसे हो कोई आधी गज़ल
अपनी रातों का दीपक बना ले मुझे
ये सुलगती हुयी शाम ढल जाए

पास तो आ, ये दिन मर जाने का है
ये दिन कुछ खोने का है, ये दिन कुछ पाने का है,
मौसम ये रुठने मनाने का है
अपनी दामन की खुशबू बना ले मुझे
दिल के सुने में कोई फूल खिल जाए

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

आज की रात पिया दिल ना तोडो - बाज़ी


आज की रात पिया दिल ना तोडो
मन की बात पिया मान लो - बाज़ी

दिल की कहानी, अपनी ज़ुबानी, तुमको सुनाने आई हूँ
आँखों में ले के सपने सुहाने, अपना बनाने आई हूँ
छोड़ के साथ पिया मुँह ना मोड़ो, मन की बात ...

चंदा भी देखे, तारें भी देखे, हम को गगन की ओट से
घायल किया है दिल तुमने मेरा, मीठी नज़र की चोट से
थाम के हाथ पिया, यूँ ना छोड़ो, मन की बात ..

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

आज मौसम बडा बेईमान है - लोफर 

आज मौसम बड़ा बेईमान है 
बड़ा बेईमान है आज मौसम
आनेवाला कोई तूफान है 
कोई तूफान है, आज मौसम

क्या हुआ है, हुआ कुछ नहीं है
बात क्या है, पता कुछ नहीं है
मुझ से कोई खता हो गयी तो
इस में मेरी खता कुछ नहीं है
खूबसूरत है तू, रुत जवान है

काली काली घटा डर रही है
ठंडी आहें हवा भर रही है
सबको क्या क्या गुमा हो रहे है
हर कली हम पे शक कर रही है
फूलों का दिल भी कुछ बदगुमान है

ऐ मेरे यार, ऐ हुस्नवाले
दिल किया मैने तेरे हवाले
तेरी मर्ज़ी पे अब बात ठहरी 
जीने दे चाहे तू मार डाले
तेरे हाथों में अब मेरी जान है

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दूसरा  संस्करण

----------


## chulbuli

आज सजन मोहे अंग लगा लो - प्यासा 

सखी री, बिरहा के दुखड़े सह सहकर जब राधे बेसुध होली 
तो एकदिन अपने मनमोहन से जाकर यूँ बोली 

आज सजन मोहे अंग लगा लो, जनम सफल हो जाये 
हृदय की पीड़ा, देह की अगनी, सब शीतल हो जाये 

कही जुग से हैं जागे, मोरे नैन अभागे
कही जिया नहीं लागे बिन सावरे
सुख दिखे नही आगे, दुःख पीछे पीछे भागे
जग सुना सुना लागे बिन तोरे
प्रेमसुधा, मोरे सावरीया, इतनी बरसा दो, जग जलथल हो जाये 

मोहे अपना बना लो, मोरी बाह पकड़, मैं हू जनम जनम की दासी
मोरी प्यास बुझा दो, मनहर गिरीधर मैं हू अंतरघट तक प्यासी
प्रेमसुधा, मोरे सावरीया, इतनी बरसा दो, जग जलथल हो जाये

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

आजा पिया तोहे प्यार दूँ - बहारों के सपने 

आजा पिया तोहे प्यार दूँ, गोरी बैयाँ तोपे वार दूँ 
किसलिए तू इतना उदास, सुखें सुखें होंठ, अखियों में प्यास
किसलिए, किसलिए ?

जल चूके हैं बदन कई, पिया इसी रात में
थके हुए इन हाथों को दे दे मेरे हाथ में
सुख मेरा ले ले, मैं दुःख तेरे ले लू
मैं भी जिऊँ, तू भी जिए

होने दे रे जो ये जुल्मी हैं पथ तेरे गाँव के
पलकों से चुन डालूंगी मैं, काँटे तेरे पाँव के
लट बिखराए, चुनरीया बिछाए
बैठी हूँ मैं तेरे लिए

अपनी तो जब अखियों से बह चली धार सी
खिल पड़ी वही एक हँसी, पिया तेरे प्यार की
मैं जो नहीं हारी, सजन ज़रा सोचो
किसलिए, किसलिए ?

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दूसरा संस्करण ......

----------


## suman garg

सरकाए लियो खटिया जाड़ा लगे
जाड़े मे बलमा प्यारा लगे
सरकाए लियो तकिया जाड़ा लगे
जाड़े मे बलमा...


गरमी मे माथे से टपके पसीना
भाये न बारिश का टिप टिप महीना
सुई चुभे या शोला सा भड़के
माने ना बैरी जियरा मोरा धड़ाके
ठुकराए नही बतिया जाड़ा लगे
सरकाए लियो खटिया...

पड़ने लगी है कडाके की सर्दी
कितना सताए है मौसम बेदर्दी
ऐसे मे कैसे सहे हम जुदाई
बाहो मे लेके ओढा दो रजाई
तरसाए बैठी रतिया जाड़ा लगे
सरकाए लियो तकिया...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

बादल यूँ गरजता है - बेताब 

बादल यूँ गरजता है, डर कुछ ऐसा लगता है
चमक चमक के, लपक के ये बिजली हम पे गिर जायेगी

बाहर भी तूफान, अंदर भी तूफान
बीच में दो तूफ़ानों के ये शीशे का मकान
ऐसे दिल धड़कता है, डर कुछ ऐसा लगता है

ये दीवानी शाम, ये तूफ़ानी शाम
आग बरसती हैं सावन में, पानी का हैं नाम
बस कुछ भी हो सकता है, डर कुछ ऐसा लगता है

तौबा हुस्न-ए-यार, बदले रंग हज़ार
शर्म कभी आती हैं और कभी आता हैं प्यार
देखे कौन ठहरता है, डर कुछ ऐसा लगता है

तुम बैठो उस पार, हम बैठे इस पार
आओ अपने बीच बना ले, हम कोई दीवार
दिल फिर भी मिल सकता है, डर कुछ ऐसा लगता है

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

बाहों के दरमियाँ, दो प्यार मिल रहे है - खामोशी - द म्युझिकल


बाहों के दरमियाँ, दो प्यार मिल रहे है
जाने क्या बोले मन, डोले सुन के बदन, धड़कन बनी ज़ुबां 

खुलते बंद होते, लबो की ये अनकही
मुझ से कह रही है के बढ़ने दे बेखुदी
मिल यूँ के दौड़ जाए, नस नस में बिजलियाँ

आसमान को भी ये हसीं राज है पसंद
उलझी उलझी साँसों की आवाज है पसंद
मोती लूटा रही है सावन की बदलियाँ

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

बस यही अपराध मैं हर बार करता हूँ - पहचान 

बस यही अपराध मैं हर बार करता हूं
आदमी हूँ, आदमी से प्यार करता हूँ

एक खिलौना बन गया दुनियाँ के मेले में
कोई खेले भीड में कोई अकेले में
मस्कुराकर भेद हर स्विकार करता हूँ

हूँ बहुत नादान करता हूँ ये नादानी
बेचकर खुशियाँ खरीदू आँख का पानी
हाथ खाली हैं मगर व्यापार करता हूँ

मैं बसाना चाहता हूँ स्वर्ग धरतीपर
आदमी जिसमे रहे बस आदमी बनकर
उस नगर की हर गली तैय्यार करता हूँ

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

बेखुदी में सनम - हसीना मान जाएगी 


बेखुदी में सनम, उठ गये जो कदम
आ गये, आ गये, आ गये पास हम

आग ये कैसी मन में लगी है, मन से बढ़ी तो तन में लगी है
आग नहीं ये दिल की लगी है, जितनी बुझाई, उतनी जली है
दिल की लगी ना हो तो क्या जिंदगी है
साथ हम जो चले, मिट गये फ़ासले

खोई नज़र थी, सोये नज़ारे, देखा तुम्हे तो जागे ये सारे
दिल ने किये जो दिल को इशारे, मिलके चले हम साथ तुम्हारे
आज खुशी से मेरा दिल ये पुकारे
तेरा दामन मिला, प्यार मेरा खिला

दिल की कहानी पहुची ज़ुबां तक, किसको खबर अब पहुचे कहाँ तक
प्यार के राही आये यहाँ तक, जायेंगे दिल की हद है जहाँ तक
तुम साथ दो तो चले हम आसमां तक
दिल में अरमां लिये, लाख तूफां लिये

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

भूल गया सबकुछ, याद नहीं अब कुछ - ज्यूली 


भूल गया सबकुछ, याद नहीं अब कुछ
एक यही बात ना भूली, ज्यूली, I love you

भूल गयी सबकुछ, याद नहीं अब कुछ
एक यही बात ना भूली, ज्यूली, Julie loves you

इतना भी दूर मत जाओ के पास आना मुश्किल हो
इतना भी पास मत आओं के दूर जाना मुश्किल हो
जाने भी दो कहा मानो मेरा
ऐसा लगा बदन छू के तेरा
कोई चिंगारी छूली, ज्यूली.. ..

ऐसा ना हो तड़प तड़प के ये प्यार प्यासा मर जाए
ऐसा ना हो, हम दोनों को ये शाम रुसवा कर जाए
अच्छा तो मैं ये जिद छोड़ दूँ बोलो
अच्छा मैं ये कसम तोड़ दूँ बोलो
बात है ये मामूली, ज्यूली.. ..

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

चुरा लिया है तुमने जो दिल को - यादों की बारात 

चुरा लिया है तुमने जो दिल को
नजर नहीं चुराना सनम
बदल के मेरी तुम जिंदगानी
कही बदल ना जाना सनम
ले लिया दिल, हाय मेरा दिल
हाय दिल लेकर मुझको ना बहलाना

बहार बन के आऊँ कभी तुम्हारी दुनिया में
गुजर ना जाए ये दिन कही इसी तमन्ना में
तुम मेरे हो, तुम मेरे हो
आज तो इतना वादा करते जाना

सजाऊंगा लूट कर भी, तेरे बदन की डाली को
लहू जिगर का दूंगा, हसीं लबों की लाली को
है वफ़ा क्या, इस जहां को
एक दिन दिखलादूंगा मैं दीवाना

अकेले मेरे अरमां तड़प तड़पके क्यों रोते 
मेरे भी दिन क्या होते जो तुम मेरे लिए होते 
तुम मेरे हो, तुम मेरे हो
आज तो इतना वादा करते जाना

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दूसरा संस्करण

----------


## chulbuli

तीसरा संस्करण ....

----------


## chulbuli

चौथा संस्करण .....

----------


## Bhai G

बेहतरीन ............
शानदार ...........
वाह वाह जी वाह वाह .............

----------


## suman garg

आउच..
हो धक-धक करने लगा
हो मोरा जियरा डरने लगा

अरे रे धक-धक करने लगा
हो मोरा जियरा डरने लगा
सैंया बैंया छोड़ ना, कच्ची कलियाँ तोड़ ना
सैंया बैंया छोड़ ना, कच्ची कलियाँ तोड़ ना

[दिल से दिल मिल गया
मुझसे कैसी ये हया ] x २ 
[तु है मेरी दिलरुबा
क्या लगती है, वाह रे वाह ] x २ 

धक-धक करने लगा
हो मोरा जियरा डरने लगा

अपना कहा जो पिया तूने मुझे
मैं मीठे-मीठे सपने सजाने लगी

देखा मेरी रानी जब मैंने तुझे
मेरी सोई-सोई धड़कन गाने लगी

जादू तेरा छाने लगा
मेरी नस-नस में समाने लगा

ख़ुद को मैं भुलाने लगा
तुझे साँसों में बसाने लगा

रिश्ता, अब ये रिश्ता
साथी टूटेगा न तोड़े कभी

दिल से दिल मिल गया
मुझसे कैसी ये हया 

अरे रे धक-धक करने लगा
हो मोरा जियरा डरने लगा

उलझी है काली-काली लट तेरी
ज़रा इन ज़ुल्फ़ों को सुलझाने तो दे

इतनी भी क्या है जल्दी तुझे
घड़ी अपने मिलन की तु आने तो दे

ऐसे न बहाने बना, मेरी रानी
अब तो बाहों में आ

ऐसे न निगाहें मिला
कोई देखेगा तो सोचेगा क्या

मस्ती छाई है मस्ती
आके लग जा गले से अभी
[धक-धक करने लगा
हो मोरा जियरा डरने लगा ] x २ 

सैंया बैंया छोड़ ना, कच्ची कलियाँ तोड़ ना
सैंया बैंया छोड़ ना, कच्ची कलियाँ तोड़ ना

[दिल से दिल मिल गया
मुझसे कैसी ये हया ] x २ 
[तु है मेरी दिलरुबा
क्या लगती है, वाह रे वाह ] x २

धक-धक करने लगा
हो मोरा जियरा डरने लगा

दिल से दिल मिल गया
मुझसे कैसी ये हया

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दूसरा संस्करण

----------


## chulbuli

देखो ना - फ़ना

ये साजिश है बूंदों की कोई ख़्वाईश है चुप चुप सी  
देखो ना, देखो ना
हवा कुछ होले होले, जुबां से क्या कुछ बोले 
क्यों दूरी है अब दरमियाँ 
देखो ना, देखो ना

फिर न हवायें होंगी इतनी बेशरम 
फिर ना डगमग डगमग होंगे ये कदम 
सावन ये सीधा नहीं खुफ़िया बड़ा 
कुछ तो बरसते हुये कह रहा 
समझो ना, समझो ना

----------


## sunilkgarg

ठरकी भी और मजेदार भी

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

धीमी धीमी खुशबू है तेरा बदन - १९४७ अर्थ

धीमी धीमी भीनी भीनी खुशबू है तेरा बदन
सुलगे महके, पिघले दहके क्यों ना बहके मेरा मन
वो चली हवा के नशा घुला
है समा भी जैसे धुआँ धुआँ
तेरा रुप है के ये धूप है
खुले बाल है के हैं बदलियाँ
तू जो पास है, मुझे प्यास है
तेरे जिस्म का एहसास है

सांस भी जैसे रुक सी जाती है
तू जो पास आये तो आँच आती है
दिल की धडकन भी मेरे सीने में लडखडाती है
ये तेरा तन बदन कैसी है ये अगन
थंडक है जिस्म तू वो आग है
बलखाती है जो तू लहराती है जो तू
लगता है ये बदन एक राग है

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दिल इबादत कर रहा है, धड़कने मेरी सुन - तुम मिले

दिल इबादत कर रहा है, धड़कने मेरी सुन
तुझको मैं कर लूँ हासिल लगी है यही धून
ज़िंदगी की शांख से लूँ कुछ हसीन पल मैं चुन
तुझको मैं कर लूँ हासिल लगी है यही धून

जो भी जीतने पल जिऊँ, उन्हें तेरे संग जिऊँ
जो भी कल हो अब मेरा उसे तेरे संग जिऊँ
जो भी साँसे मैं भरू, उन्हें तेरे संग भरू
चाहे जो हो रास्ता उसे तेरे संग चलू
दिल इबादत कर रहा ...

मुझको दे तू मिट जाने, अब खुदसे दिल मिल जाने
क्यों है यह इतना फासला
लम्हें यह फिर ना आने, इनको तू ना दे जाने
तू मुझ पे खुदको दे लूटा
तुझे तुझसे तोड़ लूँ, कही खुदसे जोड़ लूँ 
मेरे जिस्म-ओ-जान मैं आ तेरी खुशबू ओढ़ लूँ 
जो भी साँसे ...

बाहों में दे बस जाने, सिने में दे छुप जाने
तुझ बिन मैं जाऊं तो कहा
तुझसे है मुझे को पाने यादों के वो नज़राने
एक जिनपे हक़ हो बस मेरा
तेरी यादो में रहू, तेरे ख्वाबो में जगू
मुझे ढूंढे जब कोई, तेरी आँखो में मिलू
जो भी साँसे ...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दिल जो ना कह सका - भीगी रात

दिल जो ना कह सका
वोही राज-ए-दिल, कहने की रात आई 

नग्मा सा कोई जाग उठा बदन में 
झनकार की सी थर थरी हैं तन में
प्यार की इन्ही धडकती फिजाओं
रहने की रात आई ...

अब तक दबी थी एक मौज-ए-अरमान
लब तक जो आई, बन गई हैं तूफान
बात प्यार की बहकती निगाहों से
कहने की रात आई ...

गुज़रे ना ये शब, खोल दूं ये जुल्फें
तुम को छुपा लूँ, मूंद के ये पलकें
बेक़रार सी लरज़तीसी छाँव में
रहने की रात आई ...

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दिल क्या करे जब किसी से - ज्यूली

दिल क्या करे जब किसी से, किसी को प्यार हो जाए
जाने कहा कब किसीको, किसीसे प्यार हो जाए
ऊँची ऊँची दीवारों सी, इस दुनिया की रस्में 
ना कुछ तेरे बस में ज्यूली, ना कुछ मेरे बस में

जैसे परबत पे घटा झुकती है
जैसे सागर से लहर उठती है
ऐसे किसी चेहरे पे निगाह रुकती है
रोक नहीं सकती नज़रों को दुनिया भर की रस्में
ना कुछ तेरे बस में ज्यूली, ना कुछ मेरे बस में

आ मैं तेरी याद में, सबको भूला दू
दुनिया को तेरी तस्वीर बना दू
मेरा बस चले तो दिल चीर के दिखा दू
दौड़ रहा है साथ लहू के प्यार तेरा नस नस में
ना कुछ तेरे बस में ज्यूली, ना कुछ मेरे बस में

----------


## chulbuli



----------


## chulbuli

दूसरा संस्करण

----------


## chulbuli

तीसरा संस्करण

----------


## Parbat



----------

